# Innovations Knitting Machine



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Got my Innovations knitting machine about a week ago, and have worked thru several bugaboos except for one. I follow all the directions for casting on correctly--every other hook and then every hook, pull it tight, and I take it slow for about the first 4 rounds. I stop to pull the knitted materials down a bit about the same time I loosen up more yarn to be free to go into the machine. I even have attached 4 clothespins so the weight is dispersed more all the way around. I like the finished product--very nice looking and tighter than the looms make.

My problem is that the initial row unravels on me. What am I doing wrong, or how can I make it NOT do this? Thanx.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

go to youtube and search on 'knitting machine e wrap... you will see several responses...


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, the youtube things are great. 
I compare machine knitting e-wrap to loom knitting sometimes also, and on the loom it is like wrapping every peg, from the back, to the far side then out toward you, and near again. (I think the plastic looms advocate doing every stitch this way.) 
But on a really small loom, (say about 6 to 12 pegs,) if you want to make a closed end on the knitting, like say a thumb for a mitten, you can start by weaving your yarn in and out between each peg, then start knitting on the second time around. This would compare to your casting on with every other needle, and then adding the other needles.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I have watched several demo videos on youtube this past week. I am familiar with e-wrapping because I've knitted with the looms. I tried it, but ended up with a knotted mess instead of unraveling. I will go search for it though, because I bet there is something I am doing or not doing that might make a difference.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> Yes, the youtube things are great.
> I compare machine knitting e-wrap to loom knitting sometimes also, and on the loom it is like wrapping every peg, from the back, to the far side then out toward you, and near again. (I think the plastic looms advocate doing every stitch this way.)
> But on a really small loom, (say about 6 to 12 pegs,) if you want to make a closed end on the knitting, like say a thumb for a mitten, you can start by weaving your yarn in and out between each peg, then start knitting on the second time around. This would compare to your casting on with every other needle, and then adding the other needles.


Sister aide, what is the device shown in your avatar pic?


----------



## VicinSea (Jul 13, 2011)

> Sister aide, what is the device shown in your avatar pic?


I would like to know also!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Beignet said:


> I have watched several demo videos on youtube this past week. I am familiar with e-wrapping because I've knitted with the looms. I tried it, but ended up with a knotted mess instead of unraveling. I will go search for it though, because I bet there is something I am doing or not doing that might make a difference.


are you using the cast on comb in combo with weights and ewrap?

or

my failsafe, till you learn to do it the way you want.. take a scrap of knitted material... old sweater or sample, whatever you have... now turn wrong side out and hook sts onto the needles... put a few weights on it, insert a ravel cord (so you can remove the waste yarn later) and then ewrap with your good yarn... it will knit with no problem if you have ewrapped correctly... remember, it is just using your yarn like a pen and making a lower case cursive 'e' with it... working down the needles from left to right. when finished practicing or making your sample, bind off and pull ravel cord.

then....

make several samples on EON.... top tension on 5, carriage tension on 10....ewrap as previously described.... knit 20 rows.... bind off and remove. then use these new pieces as your 'cast on waste'... i use 3 or 4 to go all the way across as most knitting is not that wide. there is no problem in just butting them up against one another. the EON gives you big loose sts, which are easy to hang on your needles for future use.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

It is called a LUCET, and here is how to use it:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just watched a YouTube presentation on your KM. The woman did exactly as you say you did, knitting a panel as opposed to a tube. She then took it off and showed the bottom edge and it seemed to hold together just fine. 




 I'm not sure if watching her video will help, but maybe it will.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I watched that again. She casted on the way I've been doing--not e wrapping.


----------



## 14583 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a used machine Passap. I have not used it yet, may wait until I get moved in about a month or so. Then I can start to learn.

VR


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

well there's nothing wrong with casting on that way when you are just doodling, or if you want to pick up those sts and knit the other way ... but they are live sts and will eventually unravel....


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

deemail said:


> well there's nothing wrong with casting on that way when you are just doodling, or if you want to pick up those sts and knit the other way ... but they are live sts and will eventually unravel....


With the Innovation I don't think you have a choice on how you cast on. It's not like a regular knitting machine where you e-wrap or use some other secure method to cast on. I could be wrong because I don't own one and am not familiar with, except for watching YouTube videos.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I think you're right. When I go at it again, I'm going to leave a long tail to start with and then fasten off the ends after 2-3 rounds.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just watched another YouTube and when she finished 1 row she grabbed the tail and pulled it tight to tighten the first row. 



 I don't know if this will make a difference for you or not, but you might try it.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Tried it, but thanx. I think I've watched all the youtube videos on it, but thought I could get someone who has used the machine to tell me what I could do differently.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> sistermaide said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the youtube things are great.
> ...


Quote:
Sister aide, what is the device shown in your avatar pic?

I would like to know also!

When life gives you lemons, set up a lemonade stand!

I would be glad to tell you, it is my little friend, 'Lucy' the lucet. She is a 'jumbo' size. She has natural knots for eyes, so she is my avatar and not for sale like all the others. These tools are really nice for making shoe laces and other tight cords, that are rather squarish in shape, and not stretchy.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I would be glad to tell you, it is my little friend, 'Lucy' the lucet. She is a 'jumbo' size. She has natural knots for eyes, so she is my avatar and not for sale like all the others. These tools are really nice for making shoe laces and other tight cords, that are rather squarish in shape, and not stretchy.[/quote]

I think this is cool Do you have others that are for sale? What kinds of things can you make with this? I saw an Asian disk with numbered notches all around that you weave yarn or thread through to make all kinds of "braids" with and thought that lookes interesting.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

They claim you can make lace, ropes, jewelry, laces, and many other cords. I am not really good at using them, just enough to do the demo at the shows I set up at.

I have more things than I can list, I think...   ...4 prong lucets, 6 different sizes, that are good for making I-cord, and tiny scarves, necklaces, and even purse handles. They can have beads added, or roving felted. You can do fabric strips them make them into things like bread baskets, or such.

Then there are the knitting looms, and knitting needles, flat or round. The crochet hooks, about 5 or more varieties, including ergonomics. There are mauradi, which is the more original way of making kumihimo, (the braiding technique you just mentioned). I have drop spindles, latch hooks, bead spinning bowls, and yarn let-offs. There are lace bobbins, and tatting shuttles, and needle cases, niddy noddys, and I am sure there are more, but this is a good start. I have my own site, but I prefer to use the etsy one, and no matter where you see me, I answer to 'sistermaide' along with my real name. 

I try to always keep my ear to the tracks, to hear and see what others are doing, and get great enjoyment and satisfaction from finding a way to improve other peoples experiences with wooden tools.

In summary, ... you all think I talk a lot, I am sure by now...I can't seem to make a short note... anyway...yes, I do sell these things, and all the rest that I just listed, and more. 

I will try to stop with that, and hope that I have not annoyed anyone with too much chatter.


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello, Innovations is the circular knitting machine, right? jI have the Addi Express King Size, which is also circular. If you are doing the cast on correctly, is should not unravel. I start with one needle, going behind, then its, front back,front back, until you get to the beginning then through the yarn guide.

That initial row does look a little funky and loose when you are done. I guess you could just pick up stitches on a yarn or something and do some rows if necessary.

You-Tube does have some good Innovations knitting videos, as I have watched them for tips.

I havent had my Addi but a couple weeks, so I am still just experimenting with it.


----------



## VicinSea (Jul 13, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> "If 'they' don't make it the way I want it, I will!" ...Ergo helps it flow.


Read that as "ergot helps it flow"...and thought, "Yes, it does!" LOL


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello, I have found another way to cast on the Addi or, your innovations. It is to do a crochet cast on. It works really nicely for me. Is a little tight on that first round. Found video on you-tube, by Barb151 for the pointed panel on Innovations. It is totally worth watching. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Can you please give me the link for the youtube video? Thanx.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Beignet said:


> Can you please give me the link for the youtube video? Thanx.


Me tooo???? PLEASE!!!????

:mrgreen:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think this is the one.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you--I watched it and understand it. I do have a question though. This woman did 4 stitches of the crochet casting on as the start of a wedge. Did you try it all the way around the circle--ALL stitches? If so, then I'm game to try it.

I'm still struggling a bit with my machine because it tends to drop stitches. I wish it did not.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't own one, but I love checking out stuff being discussed that I'm not familiar with. I think Gidget'smom would have an answer for you on that one. It sounds like she's used it on all her needles when casting on.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree. I have tried now a couple of times e-wrapping, but then the yarn won't move off the needles to make new stitches. I think this is a good way to finish off the edges as you go along. I will give it a try.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

you could do several rows with waste yarn, then when you finish, go back and pick those stitches up, and bind them off.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I have heard that suggestion before, but why would you want to use waste yarn, only to cut it off later?


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

because with it, you get such a nice finish; and, you can reuse the waste yarn. I use a skein of cheaper yarn, and it goes a long way. Also, if you use a "ravel" cord, you won't waste any, you get to reuse the whole piece.


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

Might I ask where you purchased your innovations knitting machine?


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

The only place I found that sold them was Finger Hut. I actually contacted the Innovations Knitting Machine company and they suggested FH and Mary Maxim. MM did NOT have them.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

hi- there is an innovations knitting machine on Ebay right now...



Lisa J. said:


> Might I ask where you purchased your innovations knitting machine?


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

The one marked for $105 is WAY WAY overpriced! Check Finger Hut for the price on a new one before going to ebay. OMG!


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I had seen that one on ebay and thought it was way over priced and it was missing a part. I cant beleive that some people think they have gold they are selling. Amazing. I will try fingerhut and see what I come up with. Thanks again and God Bless!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

it is $49.99 at fingerhut



Lisa J. said:


> Thanks everyone. I had seen that one on ebay and thought it was way over priced and it was missing a part. I cant beleive that some people think they have gold they are selling. Amazing. I will try fingerhut and see what I come up with. Thanks again and God Bless!


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds about right--I've only had mine for about a month, and that was the price then too. Comes pretty quickly in the mail, so if you really want one, get it. I would be these aren't even being manufactured anymore.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Bea, Thank you for putting the youTube site up there. When my kids were in high school. Back in the eightys. They bought me a Bond. It has been out of the box twice. She actually paid for classes for me and one of the girls to go. I have never made any thing on it. I think I am bit scared of it. Think I will tackle it on Monday when my husband goes back to work. I really enjoy hand knitting but it was not fast enough for my four gals. Please let me say Thank you again. Betty


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

The crochet cast-on works! Thank you so much. Now to help out the people who have open stitches on the sides when making straight panels...............haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Beginet, i have not got your machine ,but seem to have the same problem.
Today i was using it (trying to) and i would like to say as noone else has,after you do the E cast on and before you knit a row put on your cast on comb hooks facing machine and kinda
hang it on the bottom loops of your cast on .
I hope this helps


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Beignet said:


> It is called a LUCET, and here is how to use it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> it is $49.99 at fingerhut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered one from Fingerhut. I've seen posts about it before and did not jump into the pond back then. I went for it today.. my Christmas gift to myself! 
I hope it works okay.. the reviews on Fingerhut were not overwhelmingly positive.. about 1/2 and 1/2 good/bad.. Keeping my fingers crossed that I like it. 
Gloria


----------

